# My Christmas gift to all of you



## bigal (Dec 19, 2007)

These 2 vids and the sure fact that I am on the board for you all to learn from me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .....................................my mistakes anyway.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas and give an extra hug to the little ones for me.  

Thank You ALL for the help, comments, q-views, and laughs over the last year.  I enjoy the site because I enjoy all of you. 

God bless you all





We are celebrating the birth of someone who died for us, lets not forget that in all the media BS.  It's not a "holiday", its a Birthday.  Happy Birthday Jesus.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Al, I am searching for a hanky here... eyes filling up. I loved that... When my Dad died, my sister and my aunt sang that at his viewing... it was one of my Dad's favorite songs.

Sh*t. Cryin' here.

Thanks bro, that was great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas my friend!


----------



## sharky (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks a million.
God Bless and Merry Christmas


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Al... it's easy to get caught up in the wrong thing these days (for me anyway).


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 20, 2007)

I loved the bagpipe version, especially when all the other bagpipes joined in.  I would of been crying, but my daughter kept coming into my office and singing a Hannah Montana song right in front of me!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Al!
Right back at you.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

When i saw the thread, i thought for sure you'd have a pic of a big turd for us!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Nice vid's Al and god bless!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bigal (Dec 20, 2007)

Bagpipes are my favorite, when they all join in w/the band.............chills.  

Then I found Leann Rimes, and her voice, wow.  

AJ, I'm starting a group against Hanna Montana, my 9 yr old little girl love to watch that show.  

Taps and Amazing Grace, those are my achilles heel.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Al,
     Thanks for the post!! That's always been on of my favorites too. God bless and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 20, 2007)

Al,

Merry Christmas to you too!!  I can not wait to see what you and everyone else brings to the table in the New Year :)

You have a safe and wonderful Holiday!!

Lisa


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't count on me pal, I sort of like the show too!


----------

